# Freezing Egg Sandwiches



## sfaithj (Jan 2, 2009)

Happy New Year everyone.

Can you freeze homemade egg sandwiches ahead of time? If yes, how long can it stay in the freezer? Thanks.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 2, 2009)

Mayo does not freeze well.  I say "no" to freezing egg salad sandwiches.  IMHO they are too easy to make as needed, anyway.  Egg salad should be good for about 3 or 4 days in the fridge.


----------



## sfaithj (Jan 2, 2009)

no, egg sandwiches. like breakfast sandwiches. only cheese, egg, english muffin and bacon.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 2, 2009)

I must want egg salad!  

I don't see why not - they sell them frozen all the time.


----------



## sfaithj (Jan 2, 2009)

cool thanks.

should i fry the bacon first and then freeze them or wait until i'm actually gonna eat it to fry the bacon?


----------



## mike in brooklyn (Jan 2, 2009)

Eggs get rubbery after freezing -


----------



## sfaithj (Jan 2, 2009)

really? maybe not the best thing to freeze then.......


----------



## mike in brooklyn (Jan 2, 2009)

I know that the whites of hardboiled eggs get rubbery - 
Not sure what happend to scrambled - try an experiment ! :=)


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 3, 2009)

The ones around here that are sold frozen the eggs are scrambled. They seem to do just fine being microwaved and eaten, LOL.
If you are looking to make them and freeze them ahead of time, then it would make sense to fry up the bacon when you make them then assemble and freeze.


----------



## velochic (Jan 3, 2009)

I freeze breakfast burritos:  scrambled egg, slice of swiss, and two rashers of bacon wrapped up in a tortilla.  I reheat it in my toaster oven.


----------



## mcnerd (Jan 4, 2009)

I make homemade Egg McMuffins and freeze them -- English Muffin, precooked sausage patty or bacon, processed cheese slice, scrambled egg round -- and then reheat a couple minutes in microwave.

I use English Muffin rounds for cooking the eggs so they are round and the correct size, but you can do it any way that is convenient.  The egg is scrambled so it freeze well.  EggBeaters are ideal for this purpose.

Bacon is oven fried so it stays flat and I flash freeze them before bagging so they stay apart.  Very easy to add to the sandwich before going in to freezer.  Corners of the cheeze are folded in so they don't drip down the sides when eventually heated.  The cheese changes a little in the freezing but its not noticed in the sandwich.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 4, 2009)

I took a can of tuna, drained and cleaned out, and just cut the bottom off of it. It is the perfect size for making eggs for your own McMuffins. And, IMHO, work just as good as what you buy at the store does.
When cooking an egg in them, just use tongs to remove it once the egg is solid enough to hold its shape. I prefer to twist it around a few times to loosen the egg from its sides, then lift to remove.


----------



## snack_pack85 (Jan 4, 2009)

Maverick2272 said:


> I took a can of tuna, drained and cleaned out, and just cut the bottom off of it. It is the perfect size for making eggs for your own McMuffins. And, IMHO, work just as good as what you buy at the store does.
> When cooking an egg in them, just use tongs to remove it once the egg is solid enough to hold its shape. I prefer to twist it around a few times to loosen the egg from its sides, then lift to remove.


 

Thanks for the tip. I have been seaching for an egg mold for a while and couldnt find one anywhere. This is perfect!


----------



## mcnerd (Jan 4, 2009)

I used to do that too until they quit putting a crimped flat on both ends of the can.  It now has a rounded bottom.  Takes all the fun out of life.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 4, 2009)

mcnerd said:


> I used to do that too until they quit putting a crimped flat on both ends of the can.  It now has a rounded bottom.  Takes all the fun out of life.



That's why on some of mine I ended up 'cutting' the bottom out using a knife, you can't use the can opener on the ones with the rounded bottom.

Also, sometimes when you are cooking the eggs in it you may find you need to run a knife around the inside of the can to free the egg from it.


----------



## Tim (Jan 18, 2009)

Maybe I don't understand!  Why would you want to freeze an egg sandwich anyway.  Here in New Zealand an egg sandwich is bread (duh), boiled eggs mashed with mayo and a pile of lettuce - freeze that and the lettuce will be mush when it thaws out...


----------



## Tim (Jan 18, 2009)

Ignore me!  I am in the wrong thread!


----------

